# Big problems to sleep



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I've been sleeping about two hours a day for a while. I wake up at least 2 times each night (and often 4) , I keep reading for about an hour and I wake up again...I'm really very worried about that. Any suggestions?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

See a doctor?


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Polednice said:


> See a doctor?


better: see a shaman


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Polednice said:


> See a doctor?


First thing I thought of...

But (as a former multi-year veteran of the "graveyard shift,") there are some common-sense strategies you can pursue while undergoing your considerable wait for your physician-appointment in the single-payer health care paradigm that IS Canada...

Have you eliminated caffeine from your intake, except for shortly after you wake up for good? 
Have you configured your sleeping area AS a sleep area, and perform most of your entertainment functions (e.g.: music, TV, radio, computer) in a room other than the one in which you sleep?
Do you avoid late dinners and late-night snacks?
Do you let chemistry work to your advantage by favoring poultry (chicken, turkey, etc.) as your preferred dinner choice?
If you find sleep-deficit seems inevitable, do you shade to wake up earlier, or fall asleep later? It's better to fall asleep later...

A final word of caution... AVOID pharmaceuticals, even over-the-counter ones- as a fix to your difficulties, unless doing so under the advice of a treating medical professional. [The shift I used to work had nearly 20 people... and you could usually tell the people who were trying to find the answer in a bottle-- they couldn't hang, long term--]


----------



## Kowtow (May 2, 2012)

Try just staying up for longer, if you can. Or maybe it is your sleep schedule. When you force yourself to go to bed at a time when your body isn't ready, you probably can't get the sleep you want.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> [...]
> A final word of caution... AVOID pharmaceuticals, even over-the-counter ones- as a fix to your difficulties, unless doing so under the advice of a treating medical professional. [The shift I used to work had nearly 20 people... and you could usually tell the people who were trying to find the answer in a bottle-- they couldn't hang, long term--]


_Mildly dissenting from C_tP's advice_, I have used diphenhydramine HCl for years, with the approval of my regular 'medical professional', to help me get to sleep. It's OTC - 'use as directed' - non-habit forming.

Also, adding to _C_tP_'s dietary suggestions, do not drink booze in the evening to the point of inebriation. You may 'sleep' for the fist part of the night, but the late night will probably be restless, and the next day a drag.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Ponte a bajo volumen una sinfonía de Bruckner. Deberías quedarte dormido rápidamente.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Oi! I heard that! ^


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> Ponte a bajo volumen una sinfonía de Bruckner. Deberías quedarte dormido rápidamente.


Eso no funciona cuando lo hago.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> Ponte a bajo volumen una sinfonía de Bruckner. Deberías quedarte dormido rápidamente.


The sound would need to be turned way down, otherwise those many climaxes. . .

When I was a teenager (yep, I was once) I used to listen to the radio beside my bed late at night, with the volume turned down to a don't-wake-the-brother-in-the-next-room level. I had to turn down Kubelik's Mahler 1 down so far that only the climaxes were above a whisper. 1½ movements, then zzzz.


----------



## Very Senior Member (Jul 16, 2009)

Hilltroll72 said:


> _Mildly dissenting from C_tP's advice_, I have used diphenhydramine HCl for years, with the approval of my regular 'medical professional', to help me get to sleep. It's OTC - 'use as directed' - non-habit forming.


 I absolutely agree that diphenhydramine is worth trying. I've had sleep problems since early childhood, and tried all sorts of medically supervised solutions (i.e. standard sleeping pills) but I didn't wish to continue with any of them as I was afraid that I might become addicted to them. I stopped taking them voluntarily after a few weeks use as a teenager, and put up with sleepless nights for many years thereafter. Then a few years ago a friend mentioned diphenhydramine, which is sold OTC in the UK under the brand name "Nytol". I found they work on me, unlike all the other OTC medications for sleeplessness like herbal remedies etc which are useless. Nytol has a definite but not too harsh soporific effect, and has only minimal hang-over effects the morning after. My GP said Nytol is OK provided I take them only as necessary on a "needs-must" basis, and definitely not to take them routinely every night, as their effectiveness would wear off and one can become addicted to them. They are easily available OTC by answering sensibly a few simple questions ("are the pills for you?", "you do realise don't you that they not intended for regular use?", blah blah, ). They are available in two strengths. What I do is buy the double strength ones, and cut them in half as it's cheaper that way. Take half a pill about 1 hour before going to bed. Obviously stay off the booze, as that's no good for anybody. Assuming they work, after a few days stop taking them, put them away, pretend you don't have them, and only use them again if you really need to. If you find you can't sleep without them, chuck them in the bin, and forget all about them. You do not want to get addicted to them, which could happen if you aren't very self-disciplined. But do check with your doctor in advance if your'e in any way concerned.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> there are some common-sense strategies you can pursue while undergoing your considerable wait for your physician-appointment in the single-payer health care paradigm that IS Canada


I'm sorry, but speaking as a Canadian, I have to take issue, and say that I find that statement risible and annoying, because of the stereotypical (and perhaps politically motivated) presumptions about Canada that you used in making it.

The Canadian provinces each have different health care systems. I don't know what health care is like in Quebec (where Martin lives), but in Saskatchewan, Ontario and British Columbia (where I have lived), you'll never have to wait very long to see a doctor.

No offence is meant here--just a bit of prickly criticism about your viewpoint regarding a neighbouring country which happens to work a bit differently than yours.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Sounds weird but sometimes I like to fall asleep to the whooshing white noise produced by an incorrectly tuned bedside radio - it sounds like the sea and it works like a lullaby when I need it.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Odnoposoff said:


> Ponte a bajo volumen una sinfonía de Bruckner. Deberías quedarte dormido rápidamente.


Yeah, that would do the trick for sure!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I've been sleeping about two hours a day for a while. I wake up at least 2 times each night (and often 4) , I keep reading for about an hour and I wake up again...I'm really very worried about that. Any suggestions?


Firstly, might be wise, if you do, to cut any caffeine drinks (sodas, coffee, tea, cocoa, liquor) at least 3 or 4 hours before bedtime.

You may also have Sleep Apnea, the physical blockage of the soft pallet of the tongue when it partially obstructs respiratory airflow.

Back in 2005, after several years of interrupted sleep and countless complaints about my snoring ... I submitted to a _sleep study_ where technicians monitor your sleep patterns throughout the night in a controlled environment. I had over 360 "awakenings" within a 90 minute period ... hence why I was not ever getting all the proper rest that was needed to face the next day.

I now use a C-PAP machine ... C-PAP = Continuous Positive Airway Pressure ... where a machine blows a precise metered amount of room air through my nostrils, thus keeping the soft pallet from obstructing the airway (because of the positive pressure) resulting in better sleep. Learning to use this machine took about six months and the user will wear a chin strap to train the jaw from opening. Later, it becomes a learned memory thing to keep the mouth closed, as opening it releases all the positive pressure and the soft pallet slips back to block the airway.

I absolutely love my C-PAP ... cannot sleep anymore without it - even for shorter naps. Mine has a water reservoir attached to it that so I can heat the water (always, always use distilled water in a C-PAP reservoir) to varying degrees to add heated moisture on very dry nights.

In my region, obtaining one of these machines requires a doctors prescription, and most insurance will cover some, if not all of its initial expense.

Kh


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> Ponte a bajo volumen una sinfonía de Bruckner. Deberías quedarte dormido rápidamente.


El problema no es dormir sino quedarme dormido. Las sinfonias de Bruchner no me resultan particularmente aburridas...Sí, los conciertos de Vivaldi que considero (en mi humilde opinión) todos iguales. Un amigo me grabó una serie de conciertos de Vivaldi, intitulé el CD Mp3, música para cocinar. Mis mejores creaciones culinarias tuvieron lugar "escuchando¨dichos conciertos.

Saludos desde Canadá

Martin, sin violín


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I avoid coffee since 7:00 PM....But, YES, I watch TV in bed and I read for one hour before getting asleep (this could be habits).
I also make love in bed, and this quite often...LOL

Should I avoid *all* these elements?

Martin


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I avoid coffee since 7:00 PM....But, YES, I watch TV in bed and I read for one hour before getting asleep (this could be habits).
> I also make love in bed, and this quite often...LOL
> 
> Should I avoid *all* these elements?
> ...


Yes! Consider your self to be 'in training'. You may break training once each quarter, for one evening.


----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I've been sleeping about two hours a day for a while. I wake up at least 2 times each night (and often 4) , I keep reading for about an hour and I wake up again...I'm really very worried about that. Any suggestions?


For crying loud, can't you sort anything out for yourself? It's obvious: 4 pints of draught Guinness and a good sh.g.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I avoid coffee since 7:00 PM....But, YES, I watch TV in bed and I read for one hour before getting asleep (this could be habits).
> I also make love in bed, and this quite often...LOL
> 
> Should I avoid *all* these elements?
> ...


You were told the bed is a sleep area only, you'll have to do the making love stuff somewhere else. Alternatively, make love all night and booze all night instead of sleeping.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Have you considered cannabis?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Mesa said:


> Have you considered cannabis?


My son gave me once and the feeling was awful.

By the way, I forgot to mention my asthma and my frequent eczemas...and my nose always blocked.

Martin


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Then you might really have some sort of Sleep apnea. 
My nose is also always blocked and I almost never feel that I had enough sleep, even if I spent 10-12h in bed. 
So I tried using a nasal decongestant sprays before going to bed, and it actually helped. Falling asleep was easier and after waking up I felt more refreshed than usual (also cancels that drooling). 
But then again - my way is only treating a symptom, because you can actually have a nasal surgery done that can solve the problem of the always blocked nose.
Try a nasal decongestant spray (I'm using Xymelin), if it helps, you'd know what to do next.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeast extract does a wonderful job when you're gazing at the ceiling in the night and sleep doesn't come to turn off your being conscious continuously. In Holland there are many yeast pills on the market and it is advisable to seek out a strong one.
For example:








Besides helping one to doze off into deep sleep, yeast pills are good for many many reasons (vitamins, minerals etc.)


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> My son gave me once and the feeling was awful.
> 
> By the way, I forgot to mention my asthma and my frequent eczemas...and my nose always blocked.
> 
> Martin


Jeez, what a mess--I think maybe your past helping!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Fsharpmajor said:


> I'm sorry, but speaking as a Canadian, I have to take issue, and say that I find that statement risible and annoying, because of the stereotypical (and perhaps politically motivated) presumptions about Canada that you used in making it.
> 
> The Canadian provinces each have different health care systems. I don't know what health care is like in Quebec (where Martin lives), but in Saskatchewan, Ontario and British Columbia (where I have lived), you'll never have to wait very long to see a doctor.
> 
> No offence is meant here--just a bit of prickly criticism about your viewpoint regarding a neighbouring country which happens to work a bit differently than yours.


Here the waiting is quite acceptable since I became a member of a coop. I pay about 120$ a year and can have an appointment the same week. The best things in life are free (they should...that is not entirely true).

LOL






Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Chrythes said:


> Then you might really have some sort of Sleep apnea.
> My nose is also always blocked and I almost never feel that I had enough sleep, even if I spent 10-12h in bed.
> So I tried using a nasal decongestant sprays before going to bed, and it actually helped. Falling asleep was easier and after waking up I felt more refreshed than usual (also cancels that drooling).
> But then again - my way is only treating a symptom, because you can actually have a nasal surgery done that can solve the problem of the always blocked nose.
> Try a nasal decongestant spray (I'm using Xymelin), if it helps, you'd know what to do next.


I am using two: the bad one: Dristan (it is even worst using it for a long time) and Nasonex (with cortizone), not bad...nor terrific..


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Yes! Consider your self to be 'in training'. You may break training once each quarter, for one evening.


You must be kidding me! You must choke the chicken...Personally, I don't. LOL

Martin


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I am using two: the bad one: Dristan (it is even worst using it for a long time) and Nasonex (with cortizone), not bad...nor terrific..


I had the same problem with Dristan ... long time use with otc drugs, at least in my case, has always resulted in additional problems - seems the body works against those drugs after awhile.

I currently use Nasonex (in the US, requires a Rx from a doctor) two sprays, each nostril once each morning. Keeps my sinuses clear all day and night.

*otc = over the counter (no Rx required)


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

Melatonin works well for me. After reading some of these comments, I think I quit taking Excedrin PM on a nightly basis!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> I had the same problem with Dristan ... long time use with otc drugs, at least in my case, has always resulted in additional problems - seems the body works against those drugs after awhile.
> 
> I currently use Nasonex (in the US, requires a Rx from a doctor) two sprays, each nostril once each morning. Keeps my sinuses clear all day and night.
> 
> *otc = over the counter (no Rx required)


Of course I have a prescription...Here and USA are the same, I din't know you could buy it without a prescription in U.K. Cortizone should be precribed...is it not? And what about antibiotics? And valium?

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Melatonin works well for me. After reading some of these comments, I think I quit taking Excedrin PM on a nightly basis!


It didn't work for me...at all. I tried many times without any result.


----------

